
Show HN: Branchr – Continuous deployment of feature branches in development - jonotime
https://github.com/jonocodes/branchr
======
jonotime
This is a project I created a few months back for a dev need we had on my
team. It could use a little work, but I figured it would be worth sharing in
case people found the idea valuable.

~~~
WorldMaker
I needed something like this at a previous job. At a brief skim it seems like
a good potential solution to that problem. (Though it is not, perhaps
fortunately, a problem I have right now, but I'll bookmark this in case it
does come up someday.)

